# 23 hours in Honolulu/HUGE Hawaii 5-0 fans



## calgal (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi, Our family (me, H, 12 year old twin boys) are currently on the Big Island, having a great time. At the request of the boys, who are Hawaii 5-0 fans and intrigued by Honolulu, we will fly to Honolulu early on Saturday and tour around the whole day, flying home to the mainland early Sunday. I am trying to optimize our itinerary and would love input. Here is the proposed schedule:
9AM: land in Honolulu, pick up rental car
10AM: Tour Pearl Harbor Memorial
11:30AM: Tour USS Missouri
1PM Lunch (where?)
2PM: King Kamehameha statue and Hawaii 5-0 headquarters (Post office)- both downtown
3PM onward: would love suggestions- Punchbowl? Waikiki? Other easily recognized filming sites?
Any suggestions appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Chilcotin (Nov 22, 2012)

Since your time at Pearl Harbor is so limited go to the National Park Service website and make reservations for your visit.  Otherwise you may have to spend several hours waiting to get in.

If you have time a climb up Diamond Head is awesome.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 22, 2012)

Just about every 5-0 episode has a scene with them driving around Makapuu Point on the southeast side of the island. Here's the long way to get from 5-0 headquarters to Jack McGarrett's grave. I'd recommend short stops at:
1) Diamond Head Beach Park overlook
2) Hanauma Bay overlook
3) Halona Blowhole overlook
4) Nuuanu Pali Lookout


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 22, 2012)

calgal said:


> Hi, Our family (me, H, 12 year old twin boys) are currently on the Big Island, having a great time. At the request of the boys, who are Hawaii 5-0 fans and intrigued by Honolulu, we will fly to Honolulu early on Saturday and tour around the whole day, flying home to the mainland early Sunday. I am trying to optimize our itinerary and would love input. Here is the proposed schedule:
> 9AM: land in Honolulu, pick up rental car
> 10AM: Tour Pearl Harbor Memorial
> 11:30AM: Tour USS Missouri
> ...



Too bad you are not staying longer in Waikiki.  Hawaii 5-0 is always filming scenes and shots of The Hilton Hawaiian Village in Waikiki where we stay.  You may want to drive around the Marina on the Ala Wai Canal side of Waikiki to the parking lot in the back.  That's where the shrimp truck scenes are shot.  It is right behind the Lagoon and from there you have an excellent view of the Rainbow Tower, the Tropics Bar, and the Hilton Paradise Pool all on the Hilton Hawaiian Village Property.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 22, 2012)

To see the most in a limited time with the least hastle I'd recommend a Roberts of Hawaii bus tour.

Sterling


----------



## california-bighorn (Nov 22, 2012)

Right across the street from the statue of Kamehameha is the Ioloni Palace.  They give tours of this historic palace with the cost around $7 if I remember correctly.  Very interesting.  We have owned a TS in Waikiki for about 20 years and have been regular visitors over that time.  Just 2 years ago finally made it to the Ioloni Palace and it was one of the highlights of any of our visits.  Check on line and see if it would interest your family. When we took the Maui Divers van to their factory store, the driver asked us if we were 5-O fans.  When most of us on the van said yes, he pointed out all the locations where they had filmed and the location where 5-O headquarters is really shot.  Hew said the building behind the statue is really the State Supreme Court Bldg used for shots of "headquarters".
We are also huge 5-O fans.  Last time there we stocked up on 5-O and Taylor Wiley T-Shirts for ourselves and for gifts.  We were there when they held the beach party and the outside showing of the premier eposide a couple of years ago.  Then we headed back to Jimmy Buffett's to end the evening.  What a combination!
Book 'em Danno and Fins Up!!!

Correction:  the cost for the Ioloni Palace is $7 for children, adults is around $14.


----------



## calgal (Nov 23, 2012)

Thank you all for the suggestions. I was unaware that the NPS made reservations available online ahead of time. It wasn't like that last time I visited with DD about a year ago. The reservation was unavailable, so we will save the Arizona Memorial for next visit and just tour the Battleship Missouri. Then to the Kamehamaha statue, then we will follow Art's suggested circuit around the southeast coast back to the Punchbowl. Would love to climb Diamond Head, but our time frame may preclude doing so. After Punchbowl 
I am hoping we can park in the lot behind the marina near HHV, grab a drink at Tropics Cafe around 5PM, then eat dinner along the Waikiki waterfront. A couple of questions:
Does anyone know a shrimp truck where we could grab lunch, either near King Street or near the Diamond Head lookout?
Is my plan to park in the lot behind the marina doable?
Any other thoughts?


----------



## Ron98GT (Nov 23, 2012)

calgal said:


> Hi, Our family (me, H, 12 year old twin boys) are currently on the Big Island, having a great time. At the request of the boys, who are Hawaii 5-0 fans and intrigued by Honolulu, we will fly to Honolulu early on Saturday and tour around the whole day, flying home to the mainland early Sunday. I am trying to optimize our itinerary and would love input. Here is the proposed schedule:
> 9AM: land in Honolulu, pick up rental car
> 10AM: Tour Pearl Harbor Memorial
> 11:30AM: Tour USS Missouri
> ...



I could be wrong, but this sounds like an overly optimistic and rushed schedule.  You will have to contend with traffic, parking, lines, other tourists, etc.


----------



## calgal (Nov 23, 2012)

How would Manoa Falls fit into the sightseeing plan? One of the boys requested a rain forest...


----------



## artringwald (Nov 23, 2012)

calgal said:


> How would Manoa Falls fit into the sightseeing plan? One of the boys requested a rain forest...



If you're not going to the Arizona Memorial this trip, and think you'll have enough time, I'd recommend going to the Puu Ualakaa State Wayside. It's up in the hills and there's a spectacular 180 degree view of Diamond Head, Waikiki, Honolulu, and the airport.


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 23, 2012)

This looks extremely ambitious to me.  I have a hard time seeing how you'll get it all in.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2012)

I'd also advise doing everything you can to check in for your rental car ahead of time.  If it's with Alamo, for example, use their Kiosk from their website to enter as much info as possible before you get there.  Otherwise, you could very easily spend an hour or more just waiting in line to get your rental car.

If the rental is with another brand name carrier, see if they have a customer loyalty program you can join, to get faster service.  For example, when I rented from Thrifty on Kauai last Summer, the line of regular customers was out the door.  I had joined their Blue Chip program, and they had a separate line just for me.  Nobody ahead of me. When I arrived at the counter, they already had the paperwork filled out.  I signed and was out the door and on the road within about five minutes.  Best of all:  They gave me a brand new car with only about 200 miles on it.  Nice experience!

Also, note that you'll be on Oahu on a Saturday, which is when the local residents get time off, too.  Roads can be quite crowded (and not just during rush hours), lookouts and beaches can be very busy.  Prepare to not do nearly as much as you expect you will.  Pick a few things you really want to see, and focus on that.  Add more if time allows.

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## calgal (Nov 23, 2012)

Dave, Great idea. I just signed up for the preferred program and added that to the reservation, to save time tomorrow.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 23, 2012)

calgal said:


> Dave, Great idea. I just signed up for the preferred program and added that to the reservation, to save time tomorrow.



Good move!  Have a great day on the island.  I used to live there, and like Oahu a lot.

Dave


----------



## AKE (Nov 23, 2012)

I would avoid climbing Diamond Head if your time is limited.  It will take several hours from start to finish and you will be dusty and very hot by the time you are done.  I second taking a bus tour - these are usually only a few hours but they will give you a far better idea of Honolulu / Waikiki then you can do if you are driving, navigating and trying to be the tour guide.  As well, traffic in Waikiki / Honolulu is very heavy so leave plenty of time to get to the airport.  It does not look far away but at times it has taken us almost an hour from Waikiki. I should note that the bus tours pick up from all major hotels so you can make reservations beforehand - I don't klnow that they do last minute pickups.


----------



## calgal (Nov 23, 2012)

AKE, We are staying at one of the airport hotels tomorrow night since our Sunday AM flight to the mainland is early. That should take care of the airport traffic concern.


----------



## calgal (Nov 25, 2012)

Currently awaiting takeoff from Honolulu, but wanted to update on our whirlwind tour. Yes, it was an overly ambitious plan. Battleship Missouri was more than 2 hours. We ended up skipping the scenic drive except for the Diamond Head lookout. Enjoyed the sunset at Tropics Cafe, then had dinner, a bit of shopping, and back to the airport hotel. We visited Missouri, king Kamehameha/surrounding buildings, Punchbowl, Diamond Head lookout, and Waikiki. Plenty for a day! Next time we may stay at HHV, what a great location. Thanks to all for the great suggestions.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 25, 2012)

calgal said:


> Currently awaiting takeoff from Honolulu, but wanted to update on our whirlwind tour. Yes, it was an overly ambitious plan. Battleship Missouri was more than 2 hours. We ended up skipping the scenic drive except for the Diamond Head lookout. Enjoyed the sunset at Tropics Cafe, then had dinner, a bit of shopping, and back to the airport hotel. We visited Missouri, king Kamehameha/surrounding buildings, Punchbowl, Diamond Head lookout, and Waikiki. Plenty for a day! Next time we may stay at HHV, what a great location. Thanks to all for the great suggestions.




Glad you had a fun and exciting day!  Oahu gets a lot of bad press because of the number of people who live there, but once you get the "inside" scoop of things, and beyond the traffic backups, it's easy to get around.  There is so much to do, many great vacations can be found there.  The other islands each have their own appeal, and I enjoy seeing them as well, but Oahu always draws me back.  I never get tired of visiting there.

How did the rental car work out?  Were you able to save any time using a loyalty program?

Have a safe trip home!

Dave


----------



## calgal (Nov 25, 2012)

DH breezed right through the car rental procedure. He was treated like a VIP. We rented from Enterprise because the after hours drop off location is the best western near the airport, where we were staying. It went very smoothly.


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 25, 2012)

calgal said:


> DH breezed right through the car rental procedure. He was treated like a VIP. We rented from Enterprise because the after hours drop off location is the best western near the airport, where we were staying. It went very smoothly.




That's great to hear!

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Nov 26, 2012)

We like to make sure there's at least one thing we didn't get to do, so we have an excuse for coming back.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's something to do on your next trip to Oahu. I was wondering where Steve McGarrett's house was located, and found out they offer free tours to the public.

http://www.bayerestate.com/cms/index.php?page=estate-information


----------



## Tamaradarann (Dec 4, 2012)

*Next Trip to Waikiki*



calgal said:


> Currently awaiting takeoff from Honolulu, but wanted to update on our whirlwind tour. Yes, it was an overly ambitious plan. Battleship Missouri was more than 2 hours. We ended up skipping the scenic drive except for the Diamond Head lookout. Enjoyed the sunset at Tropics Cafe, then had dinner, a bit of shopping, and back to the airport hotel. We visited Missouri, king Kamehameha/surrounding buildings, Punchbowl, Diamond Head lookout, and Waikiki. Plenty for a day! Next time we may stay at HHV, what a great location. Thanks to all for the great suggestions.



I am glad you enjoyed the HHV, Tropics, and our favorite sunset sight.  We are retired and do Oahu the slow and steady way.  Our next trip to Waikiki and the HHV is January 3rd.  We will be not be renting a car.  We will be enjoying many sunsets on the beach in front of Tropics.  Let us know if you will be there again this winter.


----------



## danb (Dec 4, 2012)

*Parking at the marina.*

You can park at the marina or along the street. What you do is find a spot, remember the number then go to the kiosk near the curb. Use a credit card and buy the hours you wish to park and print a ticket. Place the ticket on the dash. Your all set.


----------

